# David's New Boat: CS 36 Merlin



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

We've just closed on our new boat!

Here she is:










1987 CS Merlin Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com

It's a 1987 Canadian Sailcraft 36 Merlin

Here's a review:
CS 36 Merlin | Sail

This will be my seventh sailboat, and I hope to keep her at least until I retire. She sailed like a dream during the sea trial,
with a very light touch on the helm (rack and pinion steering!)

She's been well cared for, although some things showed up on the survey. The first stop after Vancouver is Baggett and Sons Marine...
Home After CharlieCobra takes care of the problems, we'll move the boat back to Edmonds, where we now have two boats.
It would be nice if you'd buy the old one: 1984 Catalina 30 For Sale: PNW

She's been a great boat, and will serve her new owners well.

I've been looking for a new boat for about 9 months now. Figuring out what boat was tough. I got lots of advice from folks here,
especially Wombat (TDW) jrd22, and erps who helped me back when I was thinking of a pilothouse.

I also want to thank Alex, Marty (Amoretto), ArtByJody, CharlieCobra, and the people at CYC Edmonds.

Faster is a friend of the owner, and it was good to have his input and assistance as well.

You all helped me with this important decision, and I really appreciate it!

Our present plan is for Mark and I to take the train up to Vancouver on Sunday. We'll meet up with Faster there.
We'll leave at dawn on Monday and head for Point Roberts for a conversation with U.S. Customs, and then to Charlies Tuesday morning.

I'm grateful, excited, and nervous. We will have a great time together!

More to come,

David


----------



## JohnRPollard (Mar 26, 2007)

David,

Congratulations!!! What a beautiful boat -- great choice. 

Sounds like you and Maine Sail will be trading notes. 

Here's wishing you and your family some very fine sailing and many happy memories aboard her. All the best. - John


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Nice boat! We've met a few CS owners on our summer vacations and they have all been very happy with their boats. Congratulations David.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

John and Ray:

Thanks!

Ray: Perhaps we'll be able to meet up after CharlieCobra gets done with her and I move south....


David

Ray.. Sorry I omitted you.. Ray was a big help during the "Pilothouse Phase"


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

JRP-

Maine Sail's boat isn't a Merlin, which is a very different beastie IIRC. He's got a CS36T...


JohnRPollard said:


> David,
> 
> Congratulations!!! What a beautiful boat -- great choice.
> 
> ...


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

He is on the train, heading to Vancouver, then taking the new to him to Bellingham. 

Then the fact that David bought a Merlin vs a traditional CS36, does not stop folks with the same brand of boats from comparing notes about their boats! Be the manufacture issues, not matter the size or decade, or what real differences there are tween and older and new model. at least it does not stop me!

Marty


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

But Marty, we all know you're crazy.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats David///Good catch


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

aaaaahhhh! I am green with envy, my dream boat, congrats!!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Picked David and his son up today at the Amtrak station, and delivered them to his 'new' boat. They will spend the night in our marina before heading out at first light to her new home.

Good to meet you, David, and thanks for dinner! 

Bon Voyage!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks, Faster.. I appreciate the help and it was great meeting you both..

Yes, Marty is crazy, but I am happy to share notes with other CS owners!

We leave at 5 AM for an interesting discussion with U.S. Customs at Point Roberts.

The previous owner was very generous with his time showing me the boats systems again.

And....

He filled the diesel tank for me!

David


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Not only am I crazy, but insane too, so when one puts them together........

that supposedly makes me normal, or so I am told..........

still will be interesting to see another brand Tony Castro design boat on the north side of E dock!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Yes, keep telling yourself that Marty...hold on while I call the guys with the butterfly net and hug-a-lot jacket they've reserved for you.  


blt2ski said:


> *Not only am I crazy, but insane too, so when one puts them together........
> 
> that supposedly makes me normal, or so I am told.........*.
> 
> still will be interesting to see another brand Tony Castro design boat on the north side of E dock!


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Very nice boat! Congrats!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Betcha they didn't get much sleep that first night, with figuring out what all the new buttons and valves are for. Hope the Strait isn't too bumpy today going down to Pt. Roberts.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I woke up in the middle of the night worried that I didn't know where the winch handles were..

Found them!

Just abeam of Matia Island now.. riding a fading ebb south..

Customs in Point Roberts was no problem

Georgia Strait is flat with light winds on the nose.

On to Bellingham!

David


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Too bad you found the winch handles... had you not, you may well have needed them!!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Safe and sound in Bellingham.. .CharlieCobra is on his way.. Orcas off Point Roberts...


----------



## SJ34 (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful boat David. Looks like she was loved by her previous owner. Congratulations


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

David,

How long was your transit from Vancouver to Pt. Roberts? We're going the other way soon.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Ray:
We left False Creek in Vancouver at 5:10... Had a knot helping us on average. Spent and hour in Customs at Point Roberts, and was tied up in Bellingham by 3:30...

Oh.. .that wasn't the question.. I think we arrived in Point Roberts around 9:30 or 10.. Sorry, I didn't keep track.

The Fraser River Delta is quite an obstacle...


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice boat David. All the way down to a dodger that is almost a pilot house in itself , a Dickenson heater....drool....a a nifty little spice rack. The Wombet saw that and now she wants one.....shoot.....

She's a good looker isn't she ?

Enjoy my friend , enjoy.

ps - thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

tdw said:


> Nice boat David. ......The Wombet saw that and now she wants one.....shoot.....


Hey Fuzzy... CS makes a 40 footer, and a few 44s were made too along similar lines...


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Great cabin layout in that boat., very nice. The short foredeck bugs me a bit but I guess ya don't need THAT much room. The aft cabin is sweet and the fit and finish nice, as near as I can tell. We'll see how much I like it after I go crawling under the Laz to get at the water heater....


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

I think they only made one 44 and it was made in Brazil,not in the factory in Brampton, Ontario. The Merlin is a great boat, not that I'm biased.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on the boat! Must feel amazing to finally have what you want.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Glad you had a successful maiden voyage David.


----------



## fast2tack (Jan 2, 2013)

Hi Vasco,
Reviving an old thread as I would very much like to speak with you about CS 36 Merlins. With less then 10 posts have not been able to contact you through PM so I was hoping you could PM me with your contact info.
I have seen your CS 36 Merlin out sailing at lkeast three times this summer and would like to chat about you Merlin.
Thanks in advance,
fast2tack


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Congrats they are great boats. Dave



djodenda said:


> We've just closed on our new boat!
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> ...


----------



## sailordave (Jun 26, 2001)

chef2sail said:


> Congrats they are great boats. Dave


Yep, aren't they!


----------



## shyam.habarakada (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi David, do you still have Kyrie? If yes, I've love to pick your brain on CS ownership in WA. Thanks

shyam


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

shyam.habarakada said:


> Hi David, do you still have Kyrie? If yes, I've love to pick your brain on CS ownership in WA. Thanks
> 
> shyam


Hopefully he will see this. Boat is still on E dock in Edmonds as it has for a few years...........

send him a pm to be sure, assuming you have enough posts to do so.

Marty


----------



## robert sailor (Jun 22, 2015)

They used to have a very active CS association in Vancouver when we owned our CS36T lots of members in that area, not sure what's happening these days. CS built a first class boat and they age extremely well if looked after. Congratulations on your new to you boat and I wish you many happy years of ownership. R


----------

